# What's Up With This Board?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe it's my imagination, but traffic seems waaaaayyyyyy down. I remember it being a lot busier here not too long ago. I know there are a couple of secret clubs here; maybe that's where people hang out. I'm sure a lot of people have been chased away for one reason or another, but it seems like there are only a handful of people posting recently.

I don't think it's a seasonal thing either since traffic on other boards is up. I keep hearing (seeing) reference to other boards but I'm not sure why. I'm aware of AVS and SatGuys but don't have any interest in those. Too many bullies at AVS and SatGuys seems too gaudy and overdecorated. Then there's the IP board recently spun off from here to which I ask --- Why? Why spilt the traffic off?

To be fair, I use the board options to block all of the DirecTV sections and a few others I have no interest in.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Maybe too much whining about signatures from the dbstalk app?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> Maybe it's my imagination, but traffic seems waaaaayyyyyy down. I remember it being a lot busier here not too long ago. I know there are a couple of secret clubs here; maybe that's where people hang out. I'm sure a lot of people have been chased away for one reason or another, but it seems like there are only a handful of people posting recently.
> 
> I don't think it's a seasonal thing either since traffic on other boards is up. I keep hearing (seeing) reference to other boards but I'm not sure why. I'm aware of AVS and SatGuys but don't have any interest in those. Too many bullies at AVS and SatGuys seems too gaudy and overdecorated. Then there's the IP board recently spun off from here to which I ask --- Why? Why spilt the traffic off?
> 
> To be fair, I use the board options to block all of the DirecTV sections and a few others I have no interest in.


I've relegated myself to reading more than posting lately due to incessant whining, trolling and brand bashing by a handful of members. Personally I think these types of posters have driven away the constructive participants.

Oh well. Work and family keep me busy enough.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Most of my posts were HD related. I finally realized I'm wasting my time posting. B*tching about the lack of basic HD doesn't help. You clearly point out the fact that DIRECTV is behind in basic HD. You then spend the next 10 posts fighting off the defenders of DIRECTV. It's just not worth it to me. As for the CE program, that has lost steam for me too. I can't think of one good reason why I need to help a multi billion dollar company for free, yet my rates continue to go up and the basic HD count stays the same. I still love DBSTALK.com! I'm just more of a reader now than a poster. As others pointed out, family comes first. I really down have time to live online anymore. Peace....


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Are you saying posting is down or reading/visiting is down?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Boards have cycles. Right now there isn't much new with DirecTV or Dish at this moment. There are no major channel announcements, no new receivers, or no new technology being introduced, and there hasn't been in months. That limits things.

You want to see action? Wait until the HR34 is released. Then things will get busy.

In its place, we have nine pages on the AM21.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are you saying posting is down or reading/visiting is down?


Good question. I actually think the overall level of discussion has improved over the past week or two, and the site is a much better "read", if you know what I mean. While I may not personally be posting as much, I'm spending more time than usual reading through other discussions I may not be involved in. Just me, tho.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are you saying posting is down or reading/visiting is down?


The traffic stats seem to be fairly level. I don't see a major dropoff in posting.

Roughly translated, I see the comment made as "I don't see much of interest lately" which is more of a personal viewpoint than a scientific one. There have been times on this and other (non satellite) boards where I would have made the same comment ... but checking statistics the board in question was stable or growing. Interests ebb and flow as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For many (not me unfortunately)....we've entered vacation season....so some dropoff is typical.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Boards have cycles. Right now there isn't much new with DirecTV or Dish at this moment.
> 
> You want to see action? Wait until the HR34 is released. Then things will get busy.


I think that is a lot of it as well.

Yep, they better get a bigger server.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Boards have cycles. Right now there isn't much new with DirecTV or Dish at this moment. There are no major channel announcements, no new receivers, or no new technology being introduced, and there hasn't been in months. That limits things.


Not to mention with the uncertainty of the NFL season, the wheeling and dealing hasn't commenced on NFL ST since CSR's can't really give deals when nothings being charged yet :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No New Features
No members hanging out.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pretty much what's been said above. It goes in cycles. When things are unsettled in the satellite world, people come here to find out what's going on. Right now things are quiet. 

As far as the separate board for IPTV, that's not really a satellite type subject so splitting that off is no big deal. Now if we split Dish Network and DirecTV into separate boards, that would be an issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've seen this place be deader, and certainly a lot busier. We're dependent on the providers to give us something to talk about. The biggest contributor on both the DIRECTV and Dish sides of the house is that honestly both software and hardware are much more stable. As a peer-assisting-peer group, our biggest traffic comes from those seeking our help.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> As far as the separate board for IPTV, that's not really a satellite type subject so splitting that off is no big deal. Now if we split Dish Network and DirecTV into separate boards, that would be an issue.


Well, be that as it may, there are also some sections on OTA and other Tech and equipment areas here that aren't directly DBS related. I just REALLY don't like AVS and some of the people there (one in particular) and I was hoping for some more of that kind of traffic here. I was just getting into reading some of the IPTv stuff and Pbbbst it was gone (apologies to Gordie Tapp :sure: ).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I figured it was summer and people spending more time outside. I'm sure things will pick up big time in the Fall. NFL (or talk of lack of), HR34, HDGUI on the DirecTV side. Don't know what Dish has in the works.

Until then, I'm good with helping people with problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

they're posing this fall as a time for release XiP813/XiP110 ... sort of HR34/C30 setup


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No posts last night cuz we were all watching the R debate on CNN -- NOT! :nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> they're posing this fall as a time for release XiP813/XiP110 ... sort of HR34/C30 setup


Any details or speculation on the XiP813? I'm surprised there's no "anticipation thread" yet!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Steve said:


> Any details or speculation on the XiP813? I'm surprised there's no "anticipation thread" yet!


After waiting for other receivers there is no guarantee that the year is right ... let alone the season. (Think new DirecTV Tivo.)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> After waiting for other receivers there is no guarantee that the year is right ... let alone the season. (Think new DirecTV Tivo.)


Ya. Maybe "anticipation" is the wrong term. Speaking for myself, I'm more interested in any details on the proposed capabilities/features than a release date.


----------

